# [Risolto] Gentoo con strani effetti grafici alle finestre

## tano70

Ho da poco installato la mia Gentoo con ambiente XFCE su una chiavetta usb, che uso su un portatile Lenovo X1 Carbon con core i7 di terza generazione e scheda integrata intel hd 3000. Tutto va alla grande, eccetto per qualche piccolo problema di visualizzazione di alcuni menu dei programmi o negli applet di notifica nm-applet (quelli che vengono giù sotto il pannello superiore per intenderci. In pratica l'effetto che ho in alcuni menu è questo:

http://i.imgur.com/u1kXsP4.png

Chiedevo secondo la vostra esperienza cosa ci sarebbe da settare per non avere questi stranissimi problemi. Premetto anche che il problema ancora più assurdo è con il plugin della batteria, xfce-battery-plugin che ho aggiunto nel pannello superiore, che ha una grafica a bianco e nero, e se clicco con il tasto destro su questa icona mi mostra un menu enorme con icone gigantesche, mentre su archlinux e aslackware che ho su disco interno sullo stesso portatile questo plugin sul pannello superiore funziona alla grande. Non capisco davvero da cosa possa dipendere  questo problema di visualizzazione, comunque per completezza vi posto le mie USE e se serve altro ditemi pure.

```
USE="-gnome -kde -minimal -qt4 policykit dbus -vaapi -opengl dri dri2 alsa 

nsplugin flash pdf git subversion jpeg lock session gtk networkmanager

pulseaudio startup-notification thunar systemd-consolekit pam policykit udev 

udisks upower X ffmpeg mpeg x264 freetype bidi xv lua aalib fbcon svg theora 

unicode v4l xosd"
```

Inutile aggiungere che ho anche provato a cambiare tema (attualmente uso murrine black) e set di icone (ubudao style) ma malgrado quello alcune imperfezioni rimangono, mentre il pannello di gnome cambiando tema di icone si mette a posto, l'icona batteria, qualsivoglia set di icone metto, mi da sempre una icona a bianco e nero inguardabile, che non mi mostra percentuale batteria o altro.

Altra foto esplicativa, questa volta tasto destro su quel plugin, sul menu di uscita. guardate che schifo di effetto:

http://i.imgur.com/c804cf8.jpgLast edited by tano70 on Tue Jun 21, 2016 8:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che risoluzione ha il tuo schermo? Problema di HiDPI forse?

----------

## tano70

1600 per 900 e comunque no, non è quello il problema. La stessa configurazione su slackware e archlinux non mi crea questi artefatti

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *tano70 wrote:*   

> 1600 per 900 e comunque no, non è quello il problema. La stessa configurazione su slackware e archlinux non mi crea questi artefatti

 

Ok, l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente e' qualche file di configurazione nella tua home che ha qualche problema. Per testare questo proverei a creare un nuovo utente (quindi con una home pulita) e provare ad avviare xfce per vedere se anche li ci sono problemi.

----------

## tano70

anche con nuovo utente quei piccoli problemi di icone enormi in alcune interfaccie di programmi permangono, ma penso sia dovuto al tema utilizzato e alle icone, se cambio tema ad esempio alcuni menu tornano alla normalità. Comunque non è un problema rilevante, perchè davvero è solo in alcuni menu di un paio di programmi e nelle notifiche del pannello, per il resto ovviamente non essendo risolto, lascio la discussione aperta  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tano70

Ho risolto   :Cool:  il problema era dovuto alla gestione delle applicazioni che facevano uso di gtk3, in quanto il tema utilizzato dal mio set di icone "ubudao-style" non aveva il settaggio per per la dimensione minima delle icone ma solo quella massima, e questo problema era concentrato sule icone delle azioni. é bastato aprire il file /.icons/ubudao-style/index.theme e aggiungere nelle righe che fanno riferimento alle "actions" la suddetta riga: "MinSize=22" e magicamente ogni mio problema è sparito. Per questa soluzione non finirà mai di ringraziare il super competente...disponibile...utente nonchè amico Scall!!! il quale per giorni con me si è sbattutto a risolvere man mano ogni mio piccolo o grande problema, e reso questa Gentoo con la perfezione che volevo  :Very Happy: 

----------

